
Effects of dietary restriction on adipose mass/biomarkers of aging in human - gwern
http://www.aging-us.com/article/YmhYbE6ipoL6ykpfz/text
======
DrScump
Beware, this link is clicktrapped - view in new tab/window, or below.

I found the full paper here, but it may have been copied without permission:

[https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/paperchase-
aging/pdf/YmhY...](https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/paperchase-
aging/pdf/YmhYbE6ipoL6ykpfz.pdf)

